# What is your opinion?



## xxtarafiedxx (Sep 10, 2010)

I was wondering about everybody's opinion on where to get a Chihuahua. A lot of people say that pet stores are the worse [possibly coming from puppy mills] and that breeders are the best out there.

In my opinion, it doesn't matter to me, as long as I am giving the dog a loving home. My boyfriend and I got Peanut from a pet store, so he ended up having kennal cough for about two weeks. When I got Cookie, I was 7, but I remember she came from a pet store as well. Both have papers stating that they are purebred, although Cookie's size makes her look like a mix. Both of them are very loving, especially Peanut since he is still a puppy [Cookie bit an old friend of mine, turned out he wasn't a friend anyways].

So what are your opinions?


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Try to find a reputable breeder and check them out completely.
Real breeders try to breed for health and looks.
They have a passion for the breed not a passion for money!!!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

If your going to love the dog I don't think it matters where it comes from.

in saying that, a puppy from the shop maybe be a few hundred cheaper when you buy it, but it could cost you alot in vet bills and heart ache if it has been bred poorly or inherited bad genes...

That was the deal breaker for me, I would die to see my puppy in pain, so I coughed up to get Fiddle from a breeder.


Hope this helps


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

When I decided I wanted a chi, I had a few rules I was going to go by. It didn't matter if it came from a pet store or a home. I wanted my chi to be either the first or the second litter (always been scared of overbreeding). Wanted it to be pure, but papers didn't really matter to me. That being said, & seeing how many health issues these little guys can have, I would be more cautious then ever & probably look into buying from a reputable breeder, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Delice (Aug 19, 2010)

I won't hesitate at all to say the my preferred place to see dogs come from is rescue organizations. My little guy is a rescue. It took a bit of leg work to find him but I am so glad I did! He was actually rescued from a "reputable" breeder. She had all the paperwork in line, was a member "in good standing" with the AKC yet, she managed to have too many dogs for her area and when they were taken, many were malnourished. I was told by the foster mom that they even lost 2 pups due to malnourishment. Unless I knew the person PERSONALLY, Id have a hard time believing anything I was told. There are so many rescue organiztions out there and many are breed specific. That is without a doubt my first choice.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I am all for shelter dogs/rescues! I have adopted many pets through my local pound and took in stays. Dogs and cats some pure bred some mixed. I honestly feel that those dogs truly appreciate you and are deeply loyal. And to top is off, 200 dogs are put to sleep daily here in my local city. The most common breed in those 200 are Chihuahuas  It is heartbreaking to me! So adoption is my top preference. That being said, my chi is from a beeder. A good breeder who responsibly, and found homes for both puppies. She also only bred her chi twice. She loves her chi and took all pecautions to be sure her chi was good and healthy to breed thus having healthy offspring. The breeder is a relative of mine and my puppy was given to me free of cost. Her dad is an AKC registered Blue and the mama is chocolate brown. So to me rescues and good responsible breeders are the only way to go.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I personally think it's wrong to buy foam a pet store you are funding people who abuse animal!! Yes you get a cute over prices puppy who prob has fake papers is a bugger to toilet train could get very sick and die, have temperement problems.. If you're willing to deal with that still then spare a thought for your poor dogs dam who you will never meet because she is stuck in a cage living in her own excrement being bred every single season... Being fed if she's lucky and out in all weathers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9eYRoufeCk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I could not live with myself knowing I have supported this disgusting growing industry! It is growing because people can't be bothered to take the time to look for a reputable breeder and WAIT for a dog they want!!

I urge you to look for ethical breeders in your area nit someone who breeds their non standard pets for an extra quid here and there but someone who cares about the breed wants to improve it and looks after their dogs with the utmost care!! They will NOT charge you ridiculous prices and you'll know you have a healthy dog that has come from a good home rather than a mum who has never seen daylight or had human contact


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

And I can't believe some of you think it doesn't matter where the dog comes from!!!!!! Go onto you tube and put in puppy mills then come back and say it doesn't matter :roll: jeez this is awful


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*


Daisydoo said:



And I can't believe some of you think it doesn't matter where the dog comes from!!!!!! Go onto you tube and put in puppy mills then come back and say it doesn't matter :roll: jeez this is awful

Click to expand...

Not to be mean but really, people need to open their eyes to this puppy mill crap. I dont think people know ALL that much bout it! PET STORES are a HUGE HUGE no no! Yes you are giving that puppy a loving home GREAT>.....BUT at the same time you're feedin those fricking puppy millers and making them richer and more abuse to that puppys MOM and all the other crap. Puppy mills are just unreal I don't know how heartless those people can be. MY advice and CHOICE are breeders and shelters, That is where I got my girls at. Shayley from a breeder and Kizzie from a shelter. Breeders are much better than petstores BUT not just ANY breeder b/c there are some out there that are just as bad as puppymillers so it's a lot of investating (well for me it is if I go through a breeder). I got Shayley from a breeder, never had a problem. I remember my friend (this was years ago when I was a kid) her mom would buy her pets from petstore and there would ALWAYS no matter how small the issue is, just always an issue with the poor dogs. Petstores are no nos! That's just for animal lovers period! :foxes15:*


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Glad it's just not me the vid I posted made me cry


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Check out this video on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIV5l4gd_Oo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Really?

I'm completely with DaisyDoo!!! If you really don't think it matters where your dogs come from then you need to watch those videos. Every time a puppy is bought from a pet store you are giving that breeder money to do it again and it opens up a spot in the store for the next poor pup! If you don't know or believe this then you have your head stuck in the sand. Puppy mills are a very real and huge problem. The pups from them are often from dams that are bred every heat until they can no longer produce puppies then they are either killed (think shot or drowned because puppy millers can't be bothered to pay for a humane euthansia) or if they are lucky they are dropped at a shelter where they remain looking for a home, often in vain as they are undersocialized and all but impossible to housetrain. They live in their own waste and have sad, horrible lives.

Now I know people are saying that they are 'rescuing' the puppies from pet stores but no you are not! By buying those puppies you are supporting those horrible breeding practices. Do you want to put your stamp of approval on those poor dogs in the videos? As hard as it is you have to harden your heart and walk away from those pups.

If you are looking for a pup you need to do your research. Find a good breeder and be willing to wait for the right dog. I waited over a year for my male border collie. Or go to a local shelter or rescue group. We have a small breed rescue here that always has many chihuahuas available. My Lilo came from rescue and she is a wonderful girl. Unless you are looking to do conformation showing a rescue dog might be just the right choice.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Buying from pet stores...you're supporting puppy mills. People buying from pet stores are what keeps the demand there. If people stop buying from them...they will stop breeding unhealthy, sick dogs. Have you seen the "Animal Planet Investigates: Petland"? That gives you a very good look into just the beginning of the practices. And there are SO many more mills out there than whats pictures.

Also, you may not think it matters where your pet comes from. But for me, I want to make sure my pets stay as healthy as possible their whole lives. Buying from pet stores/puppy mills--your pup not only could be unhealthy when you bring it home but it could also have an illness such as luxating patella's, etc that will require a bit cost down the road to fix. Something that CAN be prevented if you buy from a reputable breeder.

I say if you have no problem with the genetic issues that may come from buying at a pet store (which usually costs just as much as a decent pet breeder **and yes, I do think there are good pet breeders out there as not everyone is looking for show dogs**) you'd be MUCH better off going to the shelter & finding a dog there. At least then you know are SAVING a dog & not supporting the people who put them there.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*Look at it this way....would you walk into a puppy-mill and pick out a puppy there...seeing it's mom in a small cage so sick and tired looking from being bred over and over again. Not even being able to move because she's in a cage with 3 or 4 other dogs....I doubt you would. If anybody says yes to that you don't deserve a dog period! Chihuahua or not! So just think of it that way when you walk into a petstore! It may look all cute and nice filled with puppies but those puppies came from the saddest place on Earth to me. *


----------



## xxtarafiedxx (Sep 10, 2010)

I didn't know about puppy mills until AFTER I got Peanut. A friend of mine has a mother who works at the SPCA, and she told me to take Peanut back to the pet store. I was looking at the papers for Cookie, and it turns out that the store she came through was actually through breeders. I won't be getting another Chihuahua until after I graduate from College, so I have four years to find a breeder in my area, and do much more research.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

If you look enough you'll find that breeder was a puppy miller!! No breeder would sell dogs to a pet shop.. The mills sell to a broker who then sell to the petshop!

There is nothing that can be done now but because you said it doesn't matter as long as the dog is loved I had to correct you, watch those videos... Maybe you could get on the waiting list for one that's due after you graduate


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I cant bring myself to watch those videos.

It breaks my heart just the thorght of it.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I agree with Sarah, i would never help scum keep on breeding like that!
I would always go to a reputable breeder.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I would only recommend going to a reputable breeder or a rescue/shelter for ANY pet.

NO reputable breeder would sell their puppies to pet stores. Reputable breeders care about bettering the breed, and want to know where ALL their puppies are going to.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Couldn't agree more with Sarah. It absolutely DOES matter where you buy from, anyone who thinks otherwise has not done their research. If you care about the welfare of animals there are only two options: 1) a reputable breeder that has been thoroughly checked out or 2) from a rescue. That's it. The ONLY way to stop these horrible situations from continuing are to STOP buying from pet stores and back yard breeders. If you give your money to people like that you are doing nothing more but continuing to help these horribly cruel practices stay alive.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

just sent you a PM


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

NO WAY would I buy a dog from a pet store, or anywhere that I thought it could be a Puppy Mill dog. Those people are snakes!!! I went to a fall festival a couple of weekends ago and there was a sign there Puppies For Sale. Well my curiosity got the best of me so we walked down to where there was a large crowd of people. There was a bunch of very large crates/pens set up with puppies in them. And a sign listing what they had, there were chihuahuas, beagles, and several other small breeds. They were pretty small so I don't think they were 8 weeks old. The lady running it was scroungy looking. I felt like they had to be puppy mill pups. I told my husband and kids what i thought. They know what that is and that it's bad. One lady walked up beside me and asked the person running it if she had a business card, and she said yes and went and got one (wish i'd got one) and gave it to her. Then she said so these are all your dogs? And the owner said "No." and the lady said "that's what i thought!!" and walked off. My hubby and i thought that was pretty smart, and pretty sure she'll use that info off that card to try to report her. Then the owner says "its friends and family's pups and we all come together" It sounded like a total lie. It made me sick all those dumb people going ga ga over the puppies. I wanted to say "DON'T YOU KNOW WHERE THESE DOGS ARE PROBABLY FROM??" 
I know some people think "well, the puppies need a home" but if everyone thinks that and gives that scum there money , then the puppy mill business continues and continues. SICKENING!!
My money will only end up in the hand of a good honest reputable breeder!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'd also like to add I really really appreciate the fact that the breeder i got leila from Has the DNA profile, Eye cert cerf date, OFA patellar cert date, and OFA cardiac cert dates listed on the website for all his stock. It is a very comforting feeling knowing that my girl came from well tested and cared for dogs. She is smart, strong, and healthy. THat is of utmost importance to me. And falling inlove with a dog and having young children that fall inlove with their dog and then having that dog not be healthy , and has terrible health problems from poor breeding, and dies an early death is something I will avoid at all cost. Plus you could be in for a large amount of medical bills.


----------



## xxtarafiedxx (Sep 10, 2010)

How can we make puppy mills stop? If a good amount of people stop buying from pet stores, it will only make a little impact. And most people don't want to rescue a dog, since they don't know their background. Each city that we're from should hold a rally (with our Chihuahuas there in tow) to discourage buying from puppy mills; and at this make-believe rally that I'm thinking of, there could be tables set up with breeders of all types of dogs.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i would only every buy from a reputable breeder , rescue or pound .

thought i should mention that pet shops have been know to fake papers as others have said a reputable breeder would not sell to a pet store and im sure if you look further into your dogs papers it will be a puppy farm , try googling the breeders name or kennel name  .

when i was looking online for a puppy i nearly did buy a puppy from a puppy mill , she was perfect in what i was looking for but once i relised i stopped all contact and looked else where .
buying from a pet shop might be giving that puppy a good home but its mum dad and maybe some siblings to carry on the breeding will live a life of cruelty , thinking you are saving a puppy from a pet store just opens up another spot for another farm breed puppy , which in turn keeps the cycle going .

in the end it does matter where you get them from .


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

The idea is no one buys from pet shops! The humane society and RSPCA amongst others are fighting for these places to be shut down!! Unfortunately no matter what it won't stop but getting the numbers down DOES make a difference


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

My opinion is from a breeder or rescue. I don't like getting dogs from petstores as they come from Puppy Mills, basically all the mothers do is live in small cages their entire life and raise puppies. Oftentimes the puppies aren't socialized, have health issues, and many times aren't purebred even though their papers say they are. Go look at some pictures of how they are raised:
http://www.petshoppuppies.org/NPM/photos001.ht

Better yet do a google image search with the words "Puppy Mill"

Yes I did get Ziva from someone who purchased her at a petstore, I know she came from a Puppy Mill, I got a free report on her, her breeder at last inspection had 71 Adult Dogs & 16 Puppies :foxes15: Up from a year ago with 48 adults. It tears my heart out that Ziva was raised like that :-( Thank Dog no suspensions or bad inspections though but still heartbreaking nonetheless.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I dont think I could ever buy a dog from a pet shop. Thank goodness it isnt common in the UK and most people here would frown on it.
Something else to consider that hasnt been mentioned much yet is the issue of socialisation. Puppies need to be well socialised to many different normal household situations before they are too old. To take on as puppy that may have been raised in a pen with no stimulation at all could mean a lifetime of behavioural issues as well as health ones.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Check this out, happening right here in my state.  YUK! Listen carefully to what the guy says about getting inspected.
Indiana Amish Puppy Mill on Yahoo! Video


----------

